# Any One Hunt Johns Mountain WMA or Taylors Ridge



## EMT TOMMY (Aug 23, 2011)

just curious about how much pressure is in the area


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 23, 2011)

kinda like hunting any other public land.....u just gotta do a lot of walking to get away from the crowd, but neither are as bad as most wma's or public land


----------



## pnome (Aug 23, 2011)

John's mountain was pretty crowded last deer hunt I went to there.  That was a couple years ago though.


----------



## EMT TOMMY (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks, is the NF outside Johns MNT WMA crowded?


----------



## pnome (Aug 23, 2011)

EMT TOMMY said:


> thanks, is the NF outside Johns MNT WMA crowded?



Depends on the weekend.  But during the rut, yes.

There is a patch of NF land up there that I hunted a lot a few years ago, killed a couple does out of there.  Though, this year they have some severely restricted doe days on the NF land, so check the regs.  It's only three days out of the season.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 25, 2011)

Had 700 acres of farmland that butted up to Taylors Ridge back in the day.....beautiful piece of paradise! Miss it terribly, but am doing pretty decent down this way.


----------



## pnome (Aug 25, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> *700 acres of farmland that butted up to Taylors Ridge*



That's like my dream right there.


----------



## brashearb (Sep 22, 2011)

Just moved to Catoosa County and have been looking at hunting Taylors Ridge. Not sure where to start but looking at going in at HWY 136 forestry road 219 Ponder Creek RD any advice? Not trying to hi-jack your thread or anything..


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ponders creek is hit really hard try the road at the top of the ridge It is more than 5 miles of access.


----------



## brashearb (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about Red Wine Cove?


----------



## EMT TOMMY (Sep 27, 2011)

no big deal man i dont mind any information shared is good for me too. Ive scouted the area on hwy 27 on both sides of the hwy. seen good sign up there. im going to hunt opening day of muzzle loader up there


----------

